# Good week weekend for NMR



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Getting the weekend off to a good start for NMR - did two home visits and both went well. Now waiting . . . :Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news, Maggie. So great getting approved fosters and adopters. :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's great, hope it all works out for everyone.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

This is Luna, now known as Lulu, with her new mommy! Lulu went to her new home in the Chicago suburbs yesterday! Lulu is a Maltese shin tzu mix who was an owner surrender. 





The other pup will be going to her new home in the next few days.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What a cutie pie and a happy mommy!! Great pair!:chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maggieh said:


> This is Luna, now known as Lulu, with her new mommy! Lulu went to her new home in the Chicago suburbs yesterday! Lulu is a Maltese shin tzu mix who was an owner surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! Lulu is so precious! What a gorgeous pair of big ole eyes :wub:
So happy that she found her forever home 
:ThankYou: to You and everyone who made it possible :wub:


----------

